# Hempy vs DWC



## hydrotoker (Mar 7, 2010)

For my next grow I want to give hydro a try. The Hempy bucket and DWC are very similar when it comes to equipment except for air pump. Both seem relatively simple. What do you prefer and what gives better results.


----------



## zem (Mar 7, 2010)

i prefer dwc, i like automatic systems, IMO if i wana do hempy i would put automatic irrigation and then i'd be better off just installing a drip system thar recirculates nutes to my res and not ust drain them away and it will keep my bottom roots aerated not sitting in water like in hempy. but i like growing with the least amount of medium possible thats why i go with dwc for my flowering plants. i have my mother plants in growrock tiny sized pebbles and i have been handwatering them but much like you do with soil i dont keep 2" water at the bottom i just let em drain and i water evry 2-3 days, however vegging plants under flros require much less food than the ones flowering under hps. i am goin to install some auto drip system, i have everything i need to do it, just got to get it done sometime. i think that you will be very impressed if you go with dwc, i love it  i had great results with flood and drain system too but put it away since i dont like cleaning that much growrock every harvest and did dwc and to be honest i was very surprised with the root structure you get with it and its simplicity once done right. i did mess up couple times when i had the misconception that i could air my solution with only a submersible pump but that was not the case, but when i got an airpump that could do the job, i got growth previously unmatched! so just a tip, you cant over-aerate your res in dwc, pay for that good airpump and airstones and you'll never go back  IMO


----------



## hydrotoker (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks! I was leaning towards DWC because of the amount of medium used compared to the Hempy bucket.


----------



## ishnish (Mar 7, 2010)

man... i was hoping thing thread was doing a comparison...
:48:
i'm dwc all the way here...


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 7, 2010)

dwc is easy for me....i once was a dirtbagger, no pun intended.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 7, 2010)

Love DWC :hubba:


----------



## jamexican686 (Mar 8, 2010)

ok so when running a deep water culture, for vegging how do you transplant the plants n roots from a 3" net cup to a 6" net cup.


----------



## ishnish (Mar 8, 2010)

jamexican686 said:
			
		

> ok so when running a deep water culture, for vegging how do you transplant the plants n roots from a 3" net cup to a 6" net cup.



i'm still working that out myself...  one way i've tried was to put an airstone at the bottom of a plastic cup, cover it with hydroton, set ur plant in, cover some more, top off with water and give her a week or two(depending on light), then swap over to the 6 inch.  so that would bypass needing a 3 inch.

or you could just put the 3 inch inside the 6 inch and let her ride, i'm sure it'd be okay

i think i'll be just going straight into the 6 inch pots and doing a couple weeks of veg in the five gallon buckets


----------



## zem (Mar 8, 2010)

jamexican686 said:
			
		

> ok so when running a deep water culture, for vegging how do you transplant the plants n roots from a 3" net cup to a 6" net cup.


you can place it straight in the bigger pot but you can also go through flowering with small 3" netcup, no need to transplants sine roots grow down in the aerated solution


----------

